# Starts



## nick9871 (May 5, 2004)

Ok so mabey I am just new to nissans but when my girlfriend starts her car, it sounds like a diesel trying to start. It shakes and knocks and then starts up and purs. Is this just how nissans sound when they start? I mean my jeep and my acura start insanely quick and they are quite smooth. This nissan is a beast when starting. She complained about it taking a long time to start, but i told her that she needs to allow the fuel system to pressurize. This seems to be common among 4 cyllinders with the returl line fuel system (my jeep and acura do this too)

But whats up with the beastly start up?


Its a 2002 Spec V
(I posted this over in the 2.5 forum but got no response)


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Turn the key on, wait 3-5 secs, then start.... it'll be much faster.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Fuel pump thoughts, cause I know a few dealers have replaced the fuel pump to fix this problem.

I sorta wonder what the real cause is. I don't buy that the fuel pump is the problem as a fuel pump can't hold fuel pressure when the car is off.

I wonder if the FPR plays a roll in this problem. I just installed a FPR on my proect car a few months ago and I loose all fuel pressue after 1/2 hour or so. It's just something that happens with the FPR I choose to use. Anyway, I have a walbro 255lph fuel pump on the car, but it still takes a few seconds to start the car. So, I don't think the fuel pump is the problem with the spec v. It is probably something else in the fuel system that looses fuel pressue while the car sits. Cause if a hard wired walbro 255 takes a few seconds to start due to no fuel pressure in the line, then our spec v fuel pump shouldn't be the problem. If there was really something wrong with the pump, then we would have problems at WOT, not starting the car.


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

Could it be that perhaps there is some water vapor or air getting into the lines... that would prove for a rather unhealthy start. Maybe if she's been running the wrong kind of gas for a while in the spec it could be getting pissy... Just a thought.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

2 threads aren't necessary.

also, run a search on this. pweeeeeze


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

^ you forgot "please"


----------

